

A Monkey’s Blueprint - jsvine
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/sa-visual/2014/08/19/a-monkeys-blueprint/
Related graphic here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scientificamerican.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;tiny-genetic-differences-between-humans-and-other-primates-pervade-the-genome&#x2F;
======
jsvine
Related graphic here: [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/tiny-genetic-
diffe...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/tiny-genetic-differences-
between-humans-and-other-primates-pervade-the-genome/)

------
curtis
The title doesn't really do this article justice. The first paragraph does a
better job explaining what it's about:

> For a graphic in the September 2014 issue of Scientific American, the
> editors challenged me to visually support the statement that we’re more like
> chimps and bonobos than gorillas, genomically speaking.

------
jerryhuang100
Another awesome work from Martin, the creator of Circos.

